# WAEC Introduces 39 New Subjects



## abujagirl (Feb 3, 2014)

On Friday, the West African Examinations Council, WAEC announced the introduction of 39 new subjects in its examinations.

Based on the new curriculum, four new subjects- Computer Studies, Insurance, Store Management and Office Practice- are in the electives category, while the remaining 35 subjects are in the Trades category.

Subjects in the trade category include; Painting and Decorating, Photography, Salesmanship, Plumbing and Pipe Fitting, and Upholstery.

Delivering a paper titled "The New Senior Secondary Education Curriculum in Nigeria: Implications for Assessment" at the council’s monthly seminar in Lagos, Mrs. Olayinka Ajibade, WAEC Acting Head, Test Development Division, said the fresh initiative, she said, was in accordance with the Nigerian Education Research and Development Council’s new secondary school curriculum. 

Ajibade said, "The implementation of the new SSCE curricula began in September 2011, meaning that the maiden public examinations based on the new/ revised curricula are expected to be held in May/ June 2014. 

"Each WASSCE syllabus is derived from the senior secondary education curriculum. In addition to the 39 new subjects for which NERDC engaged in curriculum development, curriculum review was also carried out for 35 existing subjects.

Under the fresh directive, students would be required to take four core subjects, comprising English Language, General Mathematics, Civic Education and Trade/ Entrepreneurial Studies. Candidates will also be required to choose three or four subjects from Humanities, Science, Technology and Business Studies depending on their potential and interest.


----------

